# Corel Indexer in Startup



## Sparky444 (May 8, 2003)

Hello again
I was hoping someone could suggest how to stop Corel Media Indexer from starting up every time I turn the computer on.
I have disabled this program in msconfig, but have discovered that the Startup folder has created copies of this program - ?????? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well, I haven't come across this program before but if you can open it you may want to look for an option that starts it automatically. You could also try disabling all other corel refernences in startup as none of them are needed.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Have you looked at the options of the program itself to disable this behavior?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> Look at your windows taskbar - and you will see the icon of the Corel media folder indexer.
> Close it, and remove it from your start-up menu also.
> You will be able to uninstall Corel applications through the Corel uninstaller after that.


----------

